
Microsoft: 'We Are Finished with F# 5' - gstipi
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2020/09/03/fsharp-5-complete.aspx
======
gstipi
This recent blog post has more details on the new features in F# 5 -
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/f-5-update-for-
august/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/f-5-update-for-august/)

------
polskibus
I wonder if Generalized Algebraic Data Types will ever come to F#. There's an
issue for it you could vote for [https://github.com/fsharp/fslang-
suggestions/issues/179](https://github.com/fsharp/fslang-
suggestions/issues/179)

------
gstipi
What are your favourite learning resources for F#? I've recently started
reading [https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-f-
sharp](https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-f-sharp) and do like
it - any other recommendations I should check out?

~~~
angio
I like "Domain Modeling Made Functional" [0] from the same author as fsharp
for fun and profit, and "Stylish F#" [1] to learn some idiomatic F#.

[0] [https://pragprog.com/titles/swdddf/domain-modeling-made-
func...](https://pragprog.com/titles/swdddf/domain-modeling-made-functional/)

[1]
[https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484239995](https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484239995)

~~~
marpstar
For those too busy to Google it:
[https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com) \--
this blog was my most-referenced resource when first gaining proficiency in
F#. Huge fan of Scott and his writing.

